# The Words of Kohelet son of David



## dor_b (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm putting here the DVD of the piece "The words of kohelet son of David" by the 89 years old composer Yhezkel Braun which was present in the concert. The piece was preformed in the Morman university in Jerusalem by the great maestro Shimon Levtot, the Alon music department, Ella levtov (piano) and Dor Bershadsky (Baritone).

This is a very mooving piece talking about the meaning of life from the book "Ecclesiastes " or kohelet for the Bible.

Enjoy

part 1 





part 2 





part 3


----------

